

6 Great Ways for Programmers to be more Effective at Work - pstepin
http://10clouds.com/blog/6-great-ways-for-programmers-to-be-more-effective-at-work/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=HackerNews&utm_campaign=HackerNews

======
espressodude
Planning the work day works well for me too. Great list in here by the way.

~~~
pstepin
Thanks =)

